# Differance between jackson 2fun 2007, 2009, and 2010



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

07 was the first model. longer hull design and edgey

09 was the first change, a little shorter and less edgey

10 the shortest hull, least edgey and loosest.

if you are looking for a boat to learn in or for someone to grow out of, go with the least expensive. if you want a top preformer go with the newest design from JK the fun is a great DR/PB if you want play only get a small rockstar.

hope it helps


----------



## Bakermancan (Mar 25, 2011)

bobbuilds said:


> 07 was the first model. longer hull design and edgey
> 
> 09 was the first change, a little shorter and less edgey
> 
> ...


Thanks. i found a 2fun 07 for 450 in good condition its a hard offer to pass up so i may just go with the 07 although the 10 is sooo cool


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

bobbuilds said:


> 07 was the first model. longer hull design and edgey
> 
> 09 was the first change, a little shorter and less edgey
> 
> ...


not quite right--2007-2009 is the same. Pre-2007 is different. 2010 on is the new hull design. Jackson didn't change hulls on their funs and stars from 2007-2009, only super minor outfitting changes. Assuming during 2007-2009 you arent talking about the classic series, which as I recall that time was the pre-2007 design, but cheaper.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Buck Rogers is basically correct here... 

So Bakermancan (great handle by the way...) JK has 3 year cycles for most of our ww lineups. 2004 was the first Funs/Stars and 2005 for the first Hero. 2007 was the 2nd Gen design for Funs/Stars. 2008 saw the 2nd Gen Hero design. 2010 was the 3rd Gen for the Stars and Funs. 2011 Launches the Rockstars and 3rd Gen Hero's!!! If you haven't looked into them, I can only say they are the best we have come out with to date. The Hero really takes the cake for steep/tight colorado style creeks. Sorry, back on track here.

A 2007 2fun is a fantastic design. One of my favorites. Especially if you are more into River Running/surfing like I am. The 2010's were more play oriented, but still great river runners. I can front surf better than most, but that's about all I got in my bag of tricks.

If you have any questions... please contact me at ANY time. marty at jackson kayak dot com... Just put something along the lines of a question about JK... I get about 100 emails a day and it's easy to get buried with a lot of shwag email.

The short of it is that for each generational design (2004/2007/2010) the boat stays the same, but outfitting changes typically happen. You are going to be stoked on that boat. Just make sure it fits well for you and get some shims for your hips and you are set. And get ready for what looks like a geat spring and summer of paddling!!!

Marty (Craw)


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Wait a second... You live in rock Island TN??? Are you serious?


----------



## Bakermancan (Mar 25, 2011)

thecraw said:


> Wait a second... You live in rock Island TN??? Are you serious?


yea im serious do you?


----------



## Bakermancan (Mar 25, 2011)

Bakermancan said:


> yea im serious do you?


and do u work for JK. also thanks so much for the info im so exited to get into kayaking


----------



## ColoDepuD (Feb 26, 2011)

Bakermancan said:


> yea im serious do you?


hahahah. sorry, but that's funny.


----------

